# How to configure routing with 2 subnets using Cyberoam UTM ?



## genekoay (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I have just taking over a task to trouble shoot and fix a network infra. I have a scenario as follows :

Wired LAN - 192.168.150.1 /24 (for XP SP3, WS03 (with VMWare running NT4 + SAP), Networked Printers & Scanners). Physically connected to ProCurve 1800-24G cascading to Nortel Bayswitch 350-24T (2 units).

Wireless LAN - 192.168.1.1 /24 (for laptops, workstation and Static IP DSL WAN). Physically all 8 Access Point connected to 3Com 3C16792A (16 port).

There are some "hybrid" XP SP3 PC connected with both Wired and Wireless LAN connection.

The above physical networks were connected to some Linux boxes running as DHCP Servers, DNS, Firewall and Router. All the Linux boxes has 2 NICs. Lastly, there are 2 cables connecting to a SDSL Modem/Router (provided by ISP).

Users from 192.168.1.x are accessible to Networked Printers and Scanners, but not the Wired WS03 server and XP SP3 PCs.

Users from 192.168.150.x are accessible to Internet but not those WLAN PCs.

Nightmare started when ISP changed their Fixed IP address. Coz the previous administrator taking with him all the Linux box password.

I have surveyed and decided to remove all the Linux and replace with a Cyberoam 4 port UTM.

My question : How do I configure routing so that I can have the same outcome of the previous set up as far as users are concerned ??

Help and advises appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

